# Help! Car Alarm WONT stop going off.



## tamizzle_09 (Jan 18, 2010)

I've had my Lady for awhile and haven't had any luck fixing the issue. After locking her up the alarm will sound randomly at any time of the day..and so forth. So for awhile I disarmed my horn so when the alarm sounded the lights would just go off and not the sound. But this is an annoyance and I was wondering if anyone could help me with this issue! I've noticed others have had the same problem. Does anyone know how to fix it?? Or would it just be easier to disarm the alarm completely and get an aftermarkert alarm.. would the aftermarket alarm drain on the battery though? Ive heard that from some others. Anyways..let me know, that would be awesome!! You'll be my hero literally...lol. 

:waving:​


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

They usually go off cause one of the theft parameters is geeking. The most common parts to fail are the door lock switches and the hood switch cause they can get wet. If they have a short in them the resistance will tell the theft control unit that the hood or doors are open even thought they aren't causing the alarm to go off. More than not it's the hood switch but get those tested and also get the theft ECU checked as well. If you just want it to stop then pull the relay under the hood. It'll disable the hole system. It's the lower one of the two to the far left of the relay/fuse box.


----------

